# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How Much Sleep Do You Get a Night?

## Mancon

It is said that teenagers should be getting at least nine hours of sleep a night while adults should be getting at least eight. I find that many people get a lot less than that and am curious to see how many hours of sleep people really get. 

Do you feel you are getting enough sleep every night? If not, are you going to try and get more or just leave it as it is. Also post if you are a teen or an adult and which option you picked.  ::D:

----------


## Arch

Seven, Eight on a good night, and yeah I don't feel like I get enough, my recall is terrible in the weekdays. 
Late teen. (17)
I rarely get nine hours sleep.  ::zzz::

----------


## Morten

I'm late teen (19) and on an average night I get about 8 hours of sleep, but I don't have a regular sleep pattern since my work schedule is changing from day to day. My recall is best on days where I don't work (I have some kind of mental block days where I have to work and it's so annoying!) and in the weekends where i can sleep as long as like.

What about you Mancon?  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

> What about you Mancon?



I'm a young teen and I get about 6-7 hours of sleep a night (BAD!)  ::lol::  but on the weekend I get like 12 hours so I make up for it. I'm trying to get more sleep on the weekdays, though.

----------


## Puffin

Teen (17).

Right now, it's five hours... If I'm lucky. I've kinda gotten myself into a really bad sleeping schedule over the past little while, where I'd go to bed really close to the time I actually wake up, including on weekdays. 

But putting that aside, usually 8.

----------


## Queen Zukin

18, college student, usually 9-10 hours (yeah I don't know how).

----------


## Mancon

> Right now, it's five hours... If I'm lucky.



That sounds horrible o.o hopefully you get it back on the right track! This summer, I got the horrible disease of Dreamviews Addiction and only got like 4 hours a sleep a night. xD

----------


## Puffin

Haha, same here.  ::lol:: 

Last night I went to bed at 12, which was good. The other night it was 3. It's slowly getting back to normal!

----------


## Solarflare

8 hours of sleep.

on weekends, 8-9 hours of sleep

----------


## Zoth

7-8 hours of sleep. Young adult (21) I was sleeping steady 8 but after my last lucid I started slacking and schedule is all messed up xD

ps: I know some people only sleep a few hours, but options under 4 are kinda not necessary (I hope!) xD

----------


## Mancon

> ps: I know some people only sleep a few hours, but options under 4 are kinda not necessary (I hope!) xD



 ::lol::  _Especially_ on a lucid dreaming website. I just put them there just in case. You never know!  :vicious:

----------


## Darkmatters

I tend to get about 6 hrs a night. I thought I was depriving myself of precious sleep until somebody posted a graph showing required amount of sleep at various ages in the thread called something like "Bad news for you guys" and I saw that at my age that's all I need! Happy now.

----------


## Erii

I'm a teenager, usually I get 6 hours of sleep (sometimes 7), damn dreamveiws keeping up so late on days when i have to wake up early.
On weekends, it's 7-9 roughly, in the summer, it's usually 9 or 10, because of the fucked up sleeping schedule I maintain xD

----------


## FancyRat

I'm 20. About 9 hours but I can easily do 11 if I don't have to get up and I have my clock covered. I feel guilty when I sleep _that_ much though, I mean, I thought I was supposed to grow out of sleeping so much... but when dreaming is so fun...  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

The first one to vote 11+, huh? I'm a young adult, finished my school and I'm currently not bound to a fixed work schedule, so I get as much sleep as possible and comfortable since I have the time and use it for my lucid dreaming career. Currently I'm within the middle of two weeks with 9 or 10 average hours but my usual schedule with 11-12 hours will be resumed afterwards.

----------


## FancyRat

> The first one to vote 11+, huh? I'm a young adult, finished my school and I'm currently not bound to a fixed work schedule, so I get as much sleep as possible and comfortable since I have the time and use it for my lucid dreaming career. Currently I'm within the middle of two weeks with 9 or 10 average hours but my usual schedule with 11-12 hours will be resumed afterwards.



Sounds like me except even more sleep. I'm impressed  :Cheeky: 
I dread getting a regular job (something I've lately been procrastinating) because it's completely killed my dream life in the past. I bet that is largely why there are hardly any 25+ people on here. It is REALLY hard finding the time and motivation with a dumbass job. So depressing  :Sad:

----------


## Quantiq

The Poll is biased!  :Oh noes:  You think that people who aren't into lucid dreaming or dreams in general feel like sleeping much?  :Cheeky: 

I'm actually impressed that I usually manage to get around 9 hours of sleep on a normal night. Usually, I'm busy with friends so its more like 4 or 5 which is absolutely terrible. I'm just wondering if anyone here does polyphasic sleep? That would be interesting see.

----------


## shafri

my sleep routine is a bit complicated. i can only vote for average hour. my sleep is like this... night 1 = 3 hours, night 2 = 3 hours, night 3 = 12 hours. or night 1 = no sleep, night 2 = 12 hour. its not repeating, sometime i got very less sleep for few days to a week, before i do the "repay" sleep which took 12 hour minimum.

----------


## Mistborn

I'm 22 years old and I usually sleep 8 hours a night. That seems to be enough for me. I tend to be tired during winter no matter how long I sleep, especially if I have to get up before sunrise.

----------


## Avalanche

7 hours sleep, but I stay in bed for maybe 8 and a half.
I'm 17, and I find my sleep is relatively undisturbed, except I wake up at around 5 every night, as I trained myself to do, for my WBTB or whatever.

From 11pm to 8:30am.
Sleeping from maybe 12:30 to 7.

----------


## Ctharlhie

(I'm 17), the past couple of weeks I've been getting 9 hours, though I'm slipping a bit this week  ::lol::  I've been really feeling the benefits in terms of lucidity, recall and overall wellbeing. Apart from the advantages for dreaming, I just really like sleep  :smiley: 

Hopefully half term holiday won't disrupt it too much.

----------


## tehmuffinman

Teen (16) 7 hours pretty consistently. Every day I say I'm going to go to bed a bit earlier for 8 hours but I recently had my free will taken hostage by Reddit so it never happens.

----------


## JussiKala

Teen, I sleep from 4 to 6 hours per night, exceptions being weekends.

E- Currently have 3 hours before I have to wake up, but I usually do not stay up quite this late.

----------


## anderj101

Usually about 7 for me. Any more or less and I'm kinda dopey all day.

----------


## BobbyLance

Teen. I usually get 8-9 hours of sleep. During Fridays and Saturdays, I usually get 7 hours of sleep.

----------


## tehmuffinman

The graph results make the statistical nerd in me happy. _Me gusta._

----------


## Morten

11+ hours of sleep? Ain't that unhealthy?

----------


## snowfairy

I'm in my 20's and usually get 7-8 hours of sleep a night. If I try to get by on less, I start becoming immune to alarm clocks.

----------


## Morten

> 11+ hours of sleep? Ain't that unhealthy?



Yes it is Morten. You can read more about the problem known as oversleeping here.

----------


## Ametam

Teen (16) and get around 7-8 hours of sleep a night, excluding weekends where i get around 12 hours of sleep. I love oversleeping  :smiley:  I hardly ever feel tired

----------


## fhgshfdg

Despite my insistence on staying up until at least 3 AM every night, I still get the recommended 10 hours a sleep a night (on most nights). It's a horrible habit I've developed being in college. I'm around people almost every night until about midnight, but I still like to have a significant amount of alone time before I close my eyes for the night. The result is me sleeping in until at least noon nearly every night unless I've planned something for earlier. Either way I kinda like it.

----------


## Avalanche

> Yes it is Morten. You can read more about the problem known as oversleeping here.



dude what

----------


## JussiKala

Slight correction

Last 3 weeks, I've been sleeping 2.5h average on weekdays, bout 4 on weekends.

----------


## FancyRat

> Slight correction
> 
> Last 3 weeks, I've been sleeping 2.5h average on weekdays, bout 4 on weekends.



Wow, how is that even possible? Are you doing polyphasic?

----------


## JussiKala

> Wow, how is that even possible? Are you doing polyphasic?



No, just basic sleep. And some coffee there.

It feels absolutely horrible, but then again, it usually does no matter how much I sleep.

I've only done this little recently, and will soon go back to having a bit more. It's just a small period where I have both so many activities that they otherwise take up all my free time and me being relatively depressed, and not being able to sleep well.

----------


## FancyRat

> No, just basic sleep. And some coffee there.
> 
> It feels absolutely horrible, but then again, it usually does no matter how much I sleep.
> 
> I've only done this little recently, and will soon go back to having a bit more. It's just a small period where I have both so many activities that they otherwise take up all my free time and me being relatively depressed, and not being able to sleep well.



Yeah, sounds like hell. I hope you sleep more soon!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> No, just basic sleep. And some coffee there.
> 
> It feels absolutely horrible, but then again, it usually does no matter how much I sleep.
> 
> I've only done this little recently, and will soon go back to having a bit more. It's just a small period where I have both so many activities that they otherwise take up all my free time and me being relatively depressed, and not being able to sleep well.



 Try and find a solution, you're not helping your day to day life, let alone your lucid dreaming. Find someone to talk to and try to relieve some of your responsibilities, find a way to break the cycle  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

My friend says he usually bricks it all night, head hits the pillow and he's out until morning, about 8 hours. But last night he had a cold, and woke up 5 hours in feeling really cold, so he got up to put on an extra shirt.
He then fell back asleep and almost instantly he said, he entered a dream and became lucid, as he knows the place and it was off completely. (it's a canal with apartments beside it and a road. He saw it as all brownish marble and the canal was clean- none of these are true)

He then said he jumped around a lot and flipped off walls, really lucky as he doesn't know to stabilize a dream, then he tried to summon an M1911 handgun into his hand, by staring at his palm. Of course this didn't work, but funnily enough I appeared in front of him, with the M1911. He said I aimed at his head and shot him after he kept saying "no! no! I'm finally lucid!".

Lol, trollan when I'm asleep.

----------


## KushyBear

I'm 17 and average 9 hours a night. I love those extra long REM periods right before I have to wake up =D

----------


## LismUK

I can't sleep past 8 hours, no matter how dark a room or how quiet it is. If I go to bed at 11, I wake up at 7 no matter what.

----------


## Eyeofnight

I'm 20 and rarely sleep for more than 6 hours, even when I have nothing to do, unless I am tired from fight practice or sick.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Five to six?
A year ago I was moderator on a forum and on a game server, back then I only slept 1 or 2 hours a night. I usually got some sleep here and there during school tho'  :tongue2:

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Not enough.

----------


## Mancon

Hey guys, I managed to FINALLY fix my sleeping schedule. o.o I was going to bed at 11 PM and waking up at 5:15 AM.

Now I go to bed at 9:30 PM and wake up at 5:15 AM. 2 and a half more hours of sleep  ::D:

----------


## beijaflor

I'm a teen and when I have school I usually get 7 hours of sleep (I would like to sleep more but I can't sleep so early and I have to get up at 5 am :// ), on weekends I usually get 9 or 10 hours.. I hate it when I don't get enough sleep..

----------


## zebrah

I usually get between 5 and 7 so I marked down 6. I hate not sleeping enough but I hate going to sleep most nights.

----------


## sheogorath

about 6 hours on school-days. As much as I can manage on weekends, normally between 11 and 13 hours.
16 years old.

----------


## ThePreserver

One of my two alarms has a count-down, and I usually get in bed right around T: Minus 8 hours.  So I get anywhere from 7 to 8, depending on how quickly I get to bed.  (It's a surprisingly high number for a college student, I've found.)

  19 for age.

----------


## fOrceez

I get anything from 6-9 hours sleep. I can never find enough time to myself, especially during the night. Having schooling commitment sucks. I'm a night>day person.

----------


## Finlander

It depends, if it's a weekday then 6-7. Weekends 10+. (marked 8)
Just love traveling to my own dream worlds in weekend morning WBTBs.
Example:"Oh, it's 9 o'clock, well I can still sleep a few hours."
Most of my lucids have been achieved, with this method.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Toozul

Unlike Finlander, i sleep only 5-6 hours.
And as Finlander, on weekends i can sleep over ten hours and most of my lucid dreams have been achieved by WBTB. (½ of my lucids)

----------


## gan_naire

Man, I see that 3 people sleep more than eleven hours, I wish I had that! I at least get to have my days where twelve plus hours are spent sleeping, God how I love those days. I know it seems weird but the most lucid dreams I ever had, longest ones too, always come after I've slept for nine to ten hours.

----------


## lawilahd

Teen and i picked 7

----------


## MischiefManaged

On weekdays normally 6-7 hours, weekends 10-12. Last couple of weeks 2-4 hours a night...Yesterday it was 2,5. Hate myself for doing that, looking forward for this semester to end  ::|:

----------


## Skybridge

8 hours. I'm committed to the school of LaBerge.

----------


## Kinetic

Im 17
I get around 6 hours on weekdays and around 11-12 hours on weekends lol

----------


## Serpentoj

I am twenty-two and get an average of five hours of sleep daily, dozing off between 0100 and 0330—sometimes later—and waking up between 0530 to 0720 on weekdays for a few hours, then occasionally smuggling in an extra hour or two later on.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

I'm 14 and I get 6-6 1/2 hours and get by fine in school.
And 10-12 on weekends

----------


## Munstaan

I'm 15 I Get 6-8 Weekdays/ 9-12 Weekends :Cheeky:  I usually nap too :Cheeky:

----------


## Naiya

I get about 9 hours a night...I prefer 10 or more if possible.  ::D:

----------


## Castles

I am so busy every day after school I have no choice going to bed late, which is by 10:30. I wake up at 5:30am as well so I only get about 7 hours of sleep. Lately however I've been lucky enough to go to bed at 9:30 each night! That is all over this week however, but I only have a 3 day week and then Thanksgiving.

----------


## superchaz

I get 10 hours a day usually. Its the only way to keep my awesome levels optimum 95'000 B!!!

----------


## Mancon

I am just getting back into school after Christmas break, and now I have to get back into the habit of going to bed early  :Sad: . Anyone else have trouble getting to sleep after a break?

----------


## Burke

I only do for the first night. But then, since I only get like 6 hours of sleep I'm tired for the first day and get a good 9-10 hours that night. Normally though I get 7-8 on weekdays and 9-10 on weekends (I'm 17)

----------


## Olihudon0620

Having a social life in university while trying to get good grades is ruining my sleep cycles. I get about 5 hours daily, double that on weekends.
Physiologically speaking, it's all about habits. Cows and horses do get approx. 2 hours daily. Evolution made us sleep 8 hours a night, it was just a more convenient and secure sleep pattern after all.

----------


## TheModernNinja

Im teen and picked 8. I dunno, I can't really be stuffed trying to sleep more lol.

----------


## Mystycal

Teen, I'm 15  :tongue2: 
I picked 8, even though I sometimes get much more and then I'm pissed off with myself for being lazy, and sometimes I get less, like 5, in which case I'm angry with myself because I know that I should really go to sleep earlier.
I should get more than 8 hours of sleep, I know I should, but I can't fit that around my routine, because on thursdays for example I get home at like 11:30, and next morning I wake up at 7:45.

----------


## Trinacu

Teen (18)
I'd estimate 7h sleep/night average. Goes down to 4 during the week and up to 11 or something on weekends.
Used to sleep 5-6h; you simply get used to it - i guess your body learns to conserve energy (you don't really notice it).
When I decided to sleep more tho, my overall being improved   :smiley: 
Looking forward to make myself get 8h/night avg  :p

----------


## WuChi

depends I need get to work so I sleep like 6-8h but I wake up very often at night when it goes to weekends i sleep 11h like I just can fall a sleep from 9:30pm when i go at 9:00pm to max 11:30 in weekend and how hard I try after or at evening cannot  sleep at all

----------


## b12

never enough, it feels like

----------


## L101

id say on average i get 8hours sleep and when i feel i can have maybe an extra hour i will, ive slowly got adjusted to my sleep pattern, tellin myself i will wake up at 6:30 (which is what i really and then remind myself im going back into a dream etc) my body naturally wakes up now, so im glad ive got that down (y)

----------


## Pumpkin

I need my sleep! I get about nine hours a night (21 year old).

----------


## sefalik

7.5 - 8 hours seems to be perfect for me. I'm 22. Over 8 hours actually tends to make me feel lazy throughout the day. Seven hours of less leaves me feeling tired throughout the day... 

Of course, I won't be getting that much sleep tonight... almost 3am, I need to be up a 7:45am to make/eat breakfast and go to class. Generally, I'm good with sleep. Probably once a week I'm not good (today). It's tough sometimes to go to sleep right away. I get home from work at 12am, then have a class that starts at 9am. Sometimes I just can't shut down. Yet each semester I still choose the 9am class. Forcing myself to get up earlier gives me a bit extra time (I leave for work around 1:30pm).

----------


## Mancon

This spring ive been sleeping around 11 hours a night and now I'm back to 6-7. I'm going to be extremely tired..I need sleep. You guys all seem to get enough sleep! ;(

----------


## mcwillis

One of my favourite author's says that no adult needs more than 4 hours sleep per night.  I used to think that I needed at least 7 hours to be able to function properly during the day.  Over a two month period I forced myself to have just 5 hours sleep per night.  For the first few weeks I felt tired and groggy but after two months I actually had more energy in the day than I had ever felt in my life before.  I would never yawn during the day which I would do on 7 or more hours sleep.  So my little experiment proved to me that after 2 months of rationed sleep my mind and body got used to it and all I needed was just 5 hours sleep _and I felt better for it._

----------


## Highlander

Average 8hrs. (8-9hrs inc. WBTB)  ::dreaming::

----------


## hassman789

I'm 15 ad on weekdays I usually get around 7 hours of sleep. 8 if I missed out the night before. 5-6 if I have a project (I procrastinate...) or if I just stay up late. A lot of times, I'll end up taking a nap from 3:00 PM to like 8:00 PM. Then I will go to bed late and wake up a lot in the night, but still feel well rested the next day.

----------


## Nitefall

I'm 22, and I seem to be averaging at 8 hours. 6 or 7 hours if I get a late night with a morning shift at work.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> One of my favourite author's says that no adult needs more than 4 hours sleep per night.  I used to think that I needed at least 7 hours to be able to function properly during the day.  Over a two month period I forced myself to have just 5 hours sleep per night.  For the first few weeks I felt tired and groggy but after two months I actually had more energy in the day than I had ever felt in my life before.  I would never yawn during the day which I would do on 7 or more hours sleep.  So my little experiment proved to me that after 2 months of rationed sleep my mind and body got used to it and all I needed was just 5 hours sleep _and I felt better for it._



Maybe I should rededicate myself to biphasic >_<

----------


## Ibis

Teen, I mostly get about 8 hours

----------


## mooseantlers

6 or 7. Theres this dreamviews place...

----------


## Wolfwood

_Usually,_ 8-9 hours, but since I've being carrying the title of Polyphasic Sleeper, 4 hours.

----------


## Killing

I have to get this back right, teen and I've slept 5-7 hours a night for a month now, I think. Feel like a zombie, I used to sleep 8-9 hours.
REALLY have to get it back in order.

----------


## mcwillis

Ive just remembered that once I was at a friends place.  I drank a seventy five centilitre bottle of rum and three litres of strong cider.  I slept solidly, sat upright for thirty six hours.  Because I had lost a day of waking consiousness I felt very strange for several days and was quite disorientated.

----------


## Wolfwood

lol fuck losing a day of waking consciousness.....you're lucky you woke up.

----------


## MightyDuck

Teen (15) I get 8-9 hours sleep each night,
but sometimes get fragmented sleep and wake up and sleep many times during the night, often this is after using LCDs before sleeping and results in me waking up at around 6:00 or 6:30
and getting to sleep later as well.

----------


## reshmita

Yoga Therapy trainers like me say that you need at least 6 hours of sleep in 24 hours. But, in many cases it's found that people generally don't manage to get that much of time for sleep. Some problems do occur in these cases.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Mostly 8 hours.*

----------


## Patrick

> Ive just remembered that once I was at a friends place.  I drank a seventy five centilitre bottle of rum and three litres of strong cider.  I slept solidly, sat upright for thirty six hours.  Because I had lost a day of waking consiousness I felt very strange for several days and was quite disorientated.



Haha mcwillis your posts always make me smile

8 hours for me!

----------


## Warheit

How much I sleep depends on a lot of variables:  stress, health, location and genuine mood.    Lately, I've been on treatment for a health issue that I have, which doesn't allow for much sleep.  However, when I do sleep, it is usually well.  For the past ten months, I would say I was averaging three hours a night at best.  The past month itself, a few more.

----------


## Wolfwood

Right now... 9-10 hours due to long WBTBs every night.

----------


## Phion

Usually between 6-10 hours... last night I slept for like 14 hours!

----------


## Mancon

> How much I sleep depends on a lot of variables:  stress, health, location and genuine mood.    Lately, I've been on treatment for a health issue that I have, which doesn't allow for much sleep.  However, when I do sleep, it is usually well.  For the past ten months, I would say I was averaging three hours a night at best.  The past month itself, a few more.



3 hours a night??? Do you feel tired or different at all? How long do you have to take the medication? No way I would be able to survive on only three hours a night.

----------


## Phion

Slept seven hours last night.

----------


## Beefer

High school student and like most of you I sleep 8 hours a night on average , but on the weekends...  ::D:

----------


## TheModernNinja

You guys should try getting 12 hours on 3 cosecutive nights. Recall increased 300% for me!

----------


## melanieb

I tend to get around 4 to 5 hours a night and then perhaps another 90 minutes every other day doing WBTB.  If it's a weekend I might get closer to 7 or so.

A little over 7 years ago I was getting about 2 to 2.5 hours of sleep per night for six weeks. I would have one weekend day to recover per week. I was working two full-time jobs, roughly 85 -90 hours per week, and I was glad to quit.


Little sleep like that really messes with you, and stimulates those adrenaline responses.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*8 hours, sometimes an extra 2 hours.*

----------


## Sanquis

9-10 hours. Though it varies a lot. Often I get less than that, and feel either more awake, or really tired. I think that has probably has something to do with which stage of sleep I'm waking up from though.

----------


## Arilou

Im 14 and get about 6 1/2 hours of sleep a night.

----------


## Coen

I'm 22 right now and the amount of sleep I get varies between 5 and 8 hours. I opted for six, since I usually get around 6 or 7 hours of sleep a night. I am trying to get that at eight now, but for some reason I sometimes feel that I am more rested when I sleep 6 or 7 hours than I am when I sleep more. Does that sound familiar to anyone by any chance?

----------


## leotron

During the school year I would average eight hours, give or take one. But now that it's summer I don't go to sleep at all most nights, and sleep a bit in the day. It's unhealthy, I know, and I have to take a couple of nights every two weeks to energize myself.

----------


## isthisit

Wow... I get well over 14 hours most nights. 

I am a major heavy sleeper, who falls asleep anywhere if not talked to for about 20 minutes. I work from home so I have no reason to get up in the mornings. Apart from going out to see friends, when I will sleep less.

Suddenly I feel a bit of a waste of space...


EDIT: Forgot to add I am 25 yrs.

----------


## Mancon

14 hours??? That's a ton o_o Now that summer is here, I am getting about 11-12 hours of sleep most nights  :wink2:

----------


## LucidRaider

Teen. I sleep usually 8-9 hours!  ::D:  LOL.

----------


## littlezoe

I get around 10-12 hours a day... during the whole year, since i'm homeschooled  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

7-9 because anymore leads to a whole heap of problems. And I like those extra hours in the day.

----------


## Wolfwood

7 hours now. Despite the initial tiredness in the morning, my head feels far more clear than if I sleep for 9-10 hours.

----------


## Mancon

School is starting for me soon which means less sleep  :Sad: 





> 7 hours now. Despite the initial tiredness in the morning, my head feels far more clear than if I sleep for 9-10 hours.



I know how you feel. Even though I am tired, my head seems clearer and more alert than with more sleep.

----------


## Marm

This is my second day at university and these last few days I slept for around 5-6hrs each night.

----------


## Signet

I voted 5, which is my average (schedule swings four to eight, more often four), but I'm planning on zero for the next few days.

----------


## Iokheira

I usually get about 6-8 hours of sleep a night. I need about 11 or 12. The longest I can recall sleeping recently is 18 hours, though I'm pretty sure I slept through a whole day once  ::?:  And I wasn't even catching up from an all-nighter or anything o.o

I am dead to the world  :tongue2:

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I find it very hard to go to bed early. Yet I gotta get up pretty early for work. So on weekdays usually 5 hours max. During weekends, I'm outta control. I tend to sleep from 3-4am to 2pm the next day. A good ten hours.

----------


## Raen

I'm 15 and I get 7 hours sleep. The truth is, I never feel as if I get enough sleep, no matter how long I sleep for.

----------


## Superadam051

I'm 17 and  normally sleep from around 10-11 until 7:30 for college or more on the weekends

----------


## TheModernNinja

> I'm 22 right now and the amount of sleep I get varies between 5 and 8 hours. I opted for six, since I usually get around 6 or 7 hours of sleep a night. I am trying to get that at eight now, but for some reason I sometimes feel that I am more rested when I sleep 6 or 7 hours than I am when I sleep more. Does that sound familiar to anyone by any chance?



You could be waking up in Delta when going for 8 hours, but waking up in REM when going for 6. So you feel "more refreshed" because you don't have to get up from deep sleep. If you time it right so that you wake up in REM (You might have to sleep 7 hours 30 or 8:30 instead), you should feel better.

TMN

----------


## Seykloren

I sleep from about 6 am to 8-9 am, with a nap from 2 pm to like 2:30.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

for a good night sleep, i sleep over 10 hours! 10pm-10am, 9-9,8-8, 12-12.
8-10hrs is good enough.

----------


## Jayarftw

Teenage. I usually get 6-8 hours on weekdays and over 11 on weekends and holidays. I love sleeping in whenever I can  :smiley:

----------

